# What do you think about this Turkish song?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

It is from the year of 1969


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

What do I think about it? Enjoyable, but forgetable song
it does not sound Turkish to me. It sounds almost like Czech pop from that time.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dated pop music in a foreign language doesn't really do much for me. No, offense, Jacck.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Dated pop music in a foreign language doesn't really do much for me. No, offense, Jacck.


why should I take offense? Aleazak asked about the Turkish pop. (which sounds like imitation of French chansons). I guess most pop from 1960 sounded similar in many countries. And most of music from 1960's sounds dated today


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Most of the stuff that was overproduced sounds dated. But I think the Doors still sound great.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Most of the stuff that was overproduced sounds dated. But I think the Doors still sound great.


I was quite of fan of the 1960's stuff in high school - Doors, Hendrix, Sanata, Woodstock etc., but especially the Doors. I had some books about Jim Morrison and I had all or most of their music. I still think its great music, but I dont listem to them any longer. My favorite song was probably "Touch me"


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

atsizat said:


> It is from the year of 1969


Yes, the music is dated, but I would have hated it in 1969 as well - sappy stuff, just the kind of music I love to hate. Reminds me some of the Carpenters who are totally hate-worthy.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacck said:


> What do I think about it? Enjoyable, but forgetable song
> it does not sound Turkish to me. It sounds almost like Czech pop from that time.


It has nothing to do with that song. It's a different song.

Many foreign songs were stolen and sung in Turkish in old years but this song is originally Turkish as far as I know.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> Yes, the music is dated, but I would have hated it in 1969 as well - sappy stuff, just the kind of music I love to hate. Reminds me some of the Carpenters who are totally hate-worthy.


This Turkish song is from the year of 1966, which is older than the previous one.






Here's the english translation of the lyrics:

DRUNK EVERY NIGHT

Oh, I am drunk
Of thinking about you
Oh, I have died
From loving all the time

Every evening, vodka raki and wine
One gets devistated and ruined whenever he drinks
Please save me from this oh God
Let this scary mirage end!

Every evening, vodka raki and wine
One gets devistated and ruined whenever he drinks
Please save me from this oh God
Let this scary mirage end...

Oh, I am done
From thinking
Oh, I am tired
Of loving all the time, oh

Every evening, vodka raki and wine
One gets devistated and ruined whenever he drinks
Please save me from this oh God
Let this scary mirage end!

Every evening, vodka raki and wine
One gets devistated and ruined whenever he drinks
Please save me from this oh God
Let this scary mirage end!

Oh, I am done
From thinking
Oh, I am tired
Of loving all the time, oh
Oooo
I am drunk, oh, I am drunk
Brother, I am already dead
Take my hand...
No, no, get out of my way
I am going to my love
Look, I am laughing again haahha

I am laughing because I know that she will show me the door
She will show me the door
You know, I really love her
I love her
It doesn't matter if she shows me the door
Let her show me the door, I only wish happiness to her
I will go to her again...
Aaaa...


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

there is some wonderful Turkish music

i am not thrilled with what is posted in this thread


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

eljr said:


> there is some wonderful Turkish music
> 
> i am not thrilled with what is posted in this thread


These 2 turkish songs are very good songs for me. Also What you think wondeful music can be bad music to somebody else. I am into old music myself. You seem to be into new music. That's okay.

What I shared are classics.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

atsizat said:


> These 2 turkish songs are very good songs for me. Also What you think wondeful music can be bad music to somebody else. I am into old music myself. You seem to be into new music. That's okay.
> 
> What I shared are classics.


But so depressing


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

some Turkish music
Osmanlı Musikisi - Hasret





I had a CD of some absolutely amazing Turkish traditional music (all instrumental), but unfortunately I lost it. It is probably the only loss of CD I regret, because I cannot remember the artist.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacck said:


> some Turkish music
> Osmanlı Musikisi - Hasret
> 
> 
> ...


How about this? I need to have emotion to like the music. This one ain't pop music either. The song is in hijaz maqam.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

atsizat said:


> How about this? I need to have emotion to like the music. This one ain't pop music either. The song is in hijaz maqam.


the music I was talking about was all instrumental and played by one artist on one instrument (possibly the kanun?). I got it as a present from some kurdish friends in Ankara. (I have no longer their contants, it was 20 years ago). The music you posted is not bad either, but very different style.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacck said:


> the music I was talking about was all instrumental and played by one artist on one instrument (possibly the kanun?). I got it as a present from some kurdish friends in Ankara. (I have no longer their contants, it was 20 years ago). The music you posted is not bad either, but very different style.


Yes. It's in Hijaz Maqam.


----------



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

Why not actually post something that might be of interest in a classical forum instead of posting light pop music. Only thing turkish about that song is the fact that its in turkish. Someone like Münir Nurettin, who is both a composer of turkish art song and one of the greatest singers of it. Someone who employed bel canto in the turkish art song tradition.




Or someone with the artistry of Sabit Tur Gülerman.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

julide said:


> Why not actually post something that might be of interest in a classical forum instead of posting light pop music. Only thing turkish about that song is the fact that its in turkish. Someone like Münir Nurettin, who is both a composer of turkish art song and one of the greatest singers of it. Someone who employed bel canto in the turkish art song tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is emotional pop. It is not Dua Lipa style pop. Plus, it is from 1960s, it is old enough to be classic already and as far as I know, that song is composed by turkish composer. It is not a stolen piece. If you think it is stolen, could you put the link of its original?

Just because pop music may sound smilar doesnt make it stolen. And Turkish Art Music is affected by Arab Music. Thats not fully turkish either.

For example Turkish Art Music has Hijaz Maqam in it but Hijaz Maqam comes from Arabs. Just an example.

Turkish Art Music is effected by Arap Culture. And yes, westerners invented the pop music but when a turkish composer composes a pop song, then it is turkish. When a turkish composer composes a song in hijaz maqam, then it is turkish this time.

The key point is who composed it? I dont call it turkish just because it is in turkish but composed by the turkish composer, rather than steal foreign songs and sing them in turkish.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd much prefer Hijaz Songs to those you shared,by the way.

This one is stolen from arabs but sung in Turkish. However, it took its place in turkish art music, even though it is stolen from arabs.






And this one is instrumental version, which I like more:


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

As for this song, this song which is in Hijaz Maqam was composed by a turkish composer and also sung by the same person. This makes this hijaz song turkish despite the arabic maqam. Because it is not stolen. It is composed by the turk.






This man was normally a pop music composer (he also sang his own compositions, so a singer at the same time). But he also composed some hijaz music and sang. He made an exception composing hijaz music. A composer should be able to compose different kind of music, which makes the composer better.

And this one is his pop music composition, which is from the year of 1968.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I would also say that his hijaz music composition is turkish style hijaz, not arabic syle. So does his pop music composition, which is turkish style pop, it not french style pop. He was original with his compositions.


----------



## Georgios (Oct 3, 2020)

It is nice, but appart from the language it is not particularly Turkish.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Georgios said:


> It is nice, but appart from the language it is not particularly Turkish.


So what's its original? I wanna learn? Because I know it as a turkish composition myself.

Could you share its original if it's a stolen piece?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't get how a composition which is composed by a turkish person is not turkish. It is turkish because it is composed by a turkish person. Who sings this song in Europe? It is not a stolen song. It is composed by the turkish person.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I really enjoy Googoosh. She is from Iran.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Trukadafi (Jul 27, 2021)

Can someone in here help me identify a turkish song I really like. I only have a small clip of it?


----------

